

MicroConf 2012 Summary: Be there next year. - rgraham
http://www.whitetailsoftware.com/2012/05/microconf-2012/

======
tomfakes
This was a great conference all around - I hope Rob and Mike have a pre-signup
for previous attendees, as next year is sure to sell out.

~~~
rwalling
Yes - we will have a pre-signup for this year's attendees.

